# Shrimp



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

What types of hooks are people using when they are using shrimp as bait . Plan on doing some catfishing this weekend on lake erie.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The cheapest *raw* shrimp you can find. If you have a store that has a fish display, sometimes they&#8217;ll sell you old shrimp for next to nothing, or some of them will give it away. The nice thing about the fresh shrimp is that when you get a little hungry, you can start a fire and make a late dinner. 
Sorry, I just noticed the question was what type of hooks. I missed that before. I always liked kahle myself.


----------



## rylan37 (May 16, 2010)

I like to thread a hole shrimp on a circle hook, the shape of the shrimp fits the circle hook perfectly. Of course for best results you will need to tightline. Good luck.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you guys seasoning the shrimp? Bought some this past weekend and put garlic powder on them, can't catch a dang thing off of them. Im using large shell off. The tail being on or off doesn't make a difference. Should I let it spoil? Gonna go back to my chicken concoction.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't season shrimp. I take it frozen with me and shell before using. I don't always use it all up so I will throw it back in the bait freezer to use again. So after 4 or 5 freeze/thaw cycles, it kind of "seasons" itself.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never had to season either. I find Fresh shrimp that's never been frozen either cooked or raw works the best in erie 

When I do use frozen shrimp I still catch fish though.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe that's what I did wrong then. Got half a bag left so I will not seasoning the rest


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree with the others fresh shrimp, shell on and no seasonings.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Frozen Shrimp, shell off, spoiled. Gear: Daiichi Fat Gap 5/0, 1oz bullet weight, and a 8" steel leader.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Steel leader going after the bigguns huh? I just can't get even a nibble off the shrimp. Oh wells I guess


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

I use Circle hooks ( 8/0 ) and large shell on shrimp with a special additive. Always have great luck on Erie for kats. Sandusky Bay is a real hot spot for them.


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Steel leader going after the bigguns huh? I just can't get even a nibble off the shrimp. Oh wells I guess
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


LMAO same here jjshbetz im a liver or nightcrawler man personally


----------

